# Opinion wanted re: new head unit for truck



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I am searching for a mid-line am-fm deck (HD would be nice) for my old truck. I bought it new 19 years ago and it came with factory am-fm 4 speaker system that is showing its age.

I have no interest is playing CD or DVD content so mechless is probably what I need. I am not an audiophile but I hate distortion, drift and random noise.

I should have enough room for a double din (height) unit. I want mp3, wma, usb, bluetooth. An SD card slot would be nice. I don't want to modify my dash so getting all those slots on the face would be nice. I don't have to have a touchscreen but I think they are neat.

I also want a clock I can see and stays on top when the unit is off. I have the wiring for that in place so it is just a matter of finding the right unit.

Did I mention as cheap as possible?


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

i personnaly prefer pionner units and they make double din units


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Check best buy. I had one in my last car had Blu tooth no cd player for 100 bucks. I never listen to cd's and you also get hands free for your phone then too.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

You start with Sonic Electronics online. They will guide you to proper unit. If you have decent phone, all you need is streaming capability, as then you have entire internet of radios and can stream from your phone to the head unit. I use Tune IN radio, it has everything and way more than I need. 
You will need head unit, GM or Dodge or Ford harness adapter and likely plastic mounting kit, dash kit, to cover any openings left. You then can use single DIN. 
I second the other poster - Pioneer HU is my go to choice.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

And for GPS, you install Waze app on your phone as it will single handed beat any GPS out there.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

crutchfield.com are good folks, bought many decks from them over the years.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I second Crutchfield.......at least to find the unit you want.

As soon as I get time I need to get one for my jeep. I want one with AM/FM and MP3 only....and 'maybe' bluetooth. I don't need a CD player. Jeeps don't need CD's....


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

ddawg16 said:


> As soon as I get time I need to get one for my jeep. I want one with AM/FM and MP3 only....and 'maybe' bluetooth. I don't need a CD player. Jeeps don't need CD's....



Neither do work trucks like mine.

@ All

Pioneer would be my first choice but they don't seem to have the options I want. Maybe I missed it.

Referring to the streaming from phone, was that referring to music on the phone or via the Internet using data time? 

I already have a GPS with lifetime maps so one in the unit raises the price to more than I care to spend.

I've been to Crutchfields and Sonic. My search may be complicated by the age and model (1996 Nissan Hard body).


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I do Petra industries. Lots of nice stuff there.:wink2:


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

bought a sony, mp3 input and Bluetooth, love it. comes with a mic so you can use it to talk on your phone while driving, also i install music on a mini flash drive and plug it into the usb port, havent listened to cd for years.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Colbyt said:


> Referring to the streaming from phone, was that referring to music on the phone or via the Internet using data time?
> 
> I already have a GPS with lifetime maps so one in the unit raises the price to more than I care to spend.
> 
> I've been to Crutchfields and Sonic. My search may be complicated by the age and model (1996 Nissan Hard body).


It's old thread but for future readers...
Streaming is streaming. You can stream music stored on your phone or you can stream off internet, yes, using your data plan. I have 6gb with Verizon and stream radios 2-3 hours a day and NEVER even got close to half the quota. Never. TMobil has unlimited as far as I know.
I am not sure I understand what lifetime GPS with maps is. But it does not matter, as Waze is not only "lifetime with maps" but it is also user updated, so you have the latest traffic info, road blocks, police etc info - for free. None of them other programs does this. Waze will calc any bypass routes for you based on real time traffic and worn you of all the above mentioned on route issues.
I also do not understand concern about age of the truck. All you need is harness wiring diagram. Even if you can not find a proper adapter, you simply cut the OEM connector harness and splice in new one. I had Pioneer HU in 91 Civic, what's wrong with 96? 
Don't overcomplicate this.


----------

